# Warriors of Chaos Warhounds conversion into Khorne Flesh Hounds



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay.. Over the next week or so I'll be converting some Chaos Warhounds into Flesh Hounds; Obviously I'll post pictures here. I'll be picking them up tomorrow (On the presumption my FLGS has them in stock) but I won't be able to start until Sunday, at best. For now, I'd like people to throw some ideas at me; additions I could add into my conversion, what changes I could make and any inspiration they may have had on the same/similar idea. I appreciate any input from you guys.:biggrin:


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

i honestly dont have any ideas on this conversion but good luck with it and i hope to see pics soon


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The most distinctive feature of flesh-hounds seems to be the membrane ruff. However I think that looks a little silly so would support a different interpretation, such as a green-stuffed membrane spine ridge emerging from the fur; this would also save you trying to integrate a ruff into the manes on chaos hounds.

Also, you could add more scales to the exposed areas on the hounds.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks; I've never really liked the fish flaps either.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Silens said:


> Thanks; I've never really liked the fish flaps either.


They are a little odd.

I have just compared some Flesh hounds to Warhounds and the tails and spikiness seem reasonably close.

However, I have noticeed that Flesh Hounds have the chunky Collar of Khorne; depending on how skilled you are feeling and which tools you have you could cut a channel into the Warhound's mane, bend a thin strip of plasticard, then green-stuff the hair back around it. Alternatively, regularly spaced spikes coming out of the mane and say the collar is under the hair.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Honestly all you need to do is paint 'em red. If you have a unit of red warhounds in a daemons army, I don't think anyone will ever question what they are. As long as you stay away from the googly eye bits and the tentacles in the box, and keep to the horns and spikes, red skin on them and black fur works quite well. It's especially good next to the previous edition Bloodletters (who are also usually red with a black mane), so it sort of ties them together as daemons of Khorne I think.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

*Battle Scars*



Dave T Hobbit said:


> They are a little odd.
> 
> I have just compared some Flesh hounds to Warhounds and the tails and spikiness seem reasonably close.
> 
> However, I have noticeed that Flesh Hounds have the chunky Collar of Khorne; depending on how skilled you are feeling and which tools you have you could cut a channel into the Warhound's mane, bend a thin strip of plasticard, then green-stuff the hair back around it. Alternatively, regularly spaced spikes coming out of the mane and say the collar is under the hair.


Waaaay ahead of you! I just finished cutting out the shape so I can green-stuff in some collars. I cut out most of the overly extreme spikes and the odd tentacle. I'm not sure about giving them horns and my collars will be 100% green stuff as I've never used plasticard and would rather try scratch building some crap from it as practice; it'll probably be some basic tanks which will meet the big green bin. Some of them already have scales, but I'll be adding more to the rest of them. 


I took my first major hobby knife wound today! Cut into my middle finger pretty bad when removing the weird flash between the leg and the body; not sure if anybody knows what I'm talking about. It's where the leg looks like it's being stretched out from the body of the model. I encountered the problem a lot when I played Tyranids. I was in the shop and luckily one of the guys there knew first aid and cleaned it up; thanks again Etienne, should you happen to stumble across this. 

Again, I'll have no access to green stuff until Sunday evening, so for now there won't be any progress with them.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Well done on your first major wound, i still remember mine like it was yesterday - as staff i should have known better but the hobby saw just could resist my flesh! Teach me for using my leg as a table.

If you want to make some symbols of Khorne i found shaping the green stuff on cling film the best as once the shape has set (but not dried completly) they tend to peel off with no damage and then you can just super glue to the areas you want and mould them. 

Oh and dont forget skulls... lots of skulls... ALL OVER THE BASE!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

SKULLS! 

The cut is pretty damn deep, as I found out when cleaning it and replacing the dressing. It runs about an inch, almost from the right hand side of my nail on my middle finger (When your palm is facing you) and it runs diagonally down and left about an inch with the cut going straight through. Might go get some stitches in it at some point, depending on if it continues to bleed on me.


----------

